# SHENZHEN | Hytera Headquarters | 262m | 858ft | 42 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Allegedly 282m, unsourced info as usual. 
http://www.szdesigncenter.org/?p=46579
http://www.china-jike.com/it/chid-2598225.html


SOM proposal, I think it's the winner


















Fuskas Proposal


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lu407


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lu407


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

which plot? Prep?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-09 by Bvin


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-05 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a spire would be cool here. It'd be awesome to see a trend of pointy pinnacles along with China Resources. 



















CTBUH


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

a lot of extra renders on archdaily! 









Gallery of SOM Designs the Shenzhen Hytera Headquarters, Introducing New Office Space Typology - 2


Image 2 of 15 from gallery of SOM Designs the Shenzhen Hytera Headquarters, Introducing New Office Space Typology. Photograph by SOM




www.archdaily.com


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Any recent pics ?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June by 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

What's the roof height? SOM's proposal has a gigantic spire


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

z0rg said:


>


Looks like 101 Collins Street in Melbourne!
101 Collins Street - Melbourne by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no, it looks 4 times square building  
















4 Times Square – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.wikipedia.org


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

germanicboy said:


> What's the roof height? SOM's proposal has a giant spire


Just did my research, here it's written that the height is 200m. So is this the final design?








深圳海能达全球总部大厦图解 | SOM


海能达是深圳科技创新的龙头企业和行业标杆，是全球无线电通讯行业的领军企业之一。



www.shangyexinzhi.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-12 by HNCRS


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------

